# 432 commercial



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Guys, I'm new here and looking for help. I have 69 432 commercial 4 wheel tractor I am rebuilding. I have replaced one clutch and have things running well but I have trouble with bearings in the front pto weldment. One is a needle bearing the other is a ball bearing I believe. Even the nearest gravely guy can't seem to find them. Does anyone know if these are fairly standard or something special, and where do I get them. And can I get front wheel bearings some where, maybe the same place.

One more thing when I shift from hi to low (right lever) it doesn't always shift right, I have to move the forward reverse lever to reverse once or twice to get to shift to the high gear. Is this something to do with the hi low clutch or something else. thanks


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would look for the bearings at a bearing specialist. They likely can find a replacement or tell you where to go.

Here are some near me.

http://www.standardbearings.com/locations.htm

www.motion-industries.com

Hope it helps!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Tractor Forum got3now.

There are a couple of great dealers I have worked with and can personally recommend.

The first is Richards lawn and garden. www.gravelyparts.com 

The second is Dave Antram http://my.stratos.net/~jimkf/page7.htm

They will have the parts you need. I am not sure about whether the bearings are available from a local bearing dealer.

You need to adjust the hi/lo lever according to the owner/service manual. You can download the ones you need for free from www.oldgravelys.net 

Let us know if this fixes your tractors problems. 

Andy


----------



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

*bearings*

Thanks for the help guys I'll be plowin' by thursday.


----------

